# دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات



## Coptic MarMar (31 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع



أولا : الولد بيحب البنت الرقيقة
-------------------------

رفعوا صوتكم يا بنات .
و أول ما تشوفى حاجه وحشة .. سورقى (يغمى عليكى) من كتر الرقة
عيطى كتير . العياط دليل على الاحساس المرهف . أوائى له .. نكدى عليه 
الليلة .


ثانيا الولد بيحب البنت الرومانسية
-------------------------

سبلى له .
اسرحى كتير كلميه عن القمر و حاجات من دى .قوليله شايف القمر يا عتريس
لازم تكونى هيمانه و انتى بتتكلمى . و يكون صوتك واطى .. وشوشة .


ثالثا : الولد بيحب البنت المؤدبه
---------------------------

قولى له انه اول واحد فى حياتك حتى لو كنتى متجوزة قبل كده و حامل فى 
توأم..
و لو سأل على انتفاخ بطنك قولى له كيس دهنى
و لو عارف و متأكد انه كان لك علاقات كثيرة مثله
:دى كلها اشاعات ده هما اللى كانوا معجبين بيا لكن انا ولا سألت فيهم
كلهم

رابعا : الولد بيحب البنت الاستايل style
------------------------------------

كل ما تشوفى حاجه جديدة قلديها . يقولوا الموضه الشعر الاصفر .. 
اضربيه اصفر .. الموضه القصير .. قصريه ..
مش مهم شكلك ايه .. ماتصدقيش اللى تقولك ما تخديش من الموضه الا اللى 
يناسبك ..
دى بتغير منك و مش عايزاكى تبقى على الموضه .
ملحوظه : لو مش عارفه ايه الموضه اختارى لك واحدة معينة او مذيعة و 
قلديها .. خليكى نسخة منها .


خامسا :الولد بيحب البنت الدلوعة

---------------------------

ادلعى ياختى انتى و هى . ما تبقوش مسترجلين نفسكو كده .

سادسا : الولد بيحب البنت الجذابه اللى بتكون محور اهتمام الآخرين
---------------------------

فهميه ان في آخرين كتير معجبين بيكى
و قولى له : ارجوك اوعى تغير انا حواليا كتير .
ولا بيهمنى أبدا منهم ايه يعنى اكون حلوة فى عينهم .
ألفى قصص وهمية عن الأولاد الهيمانين فيكى و اللى انتى مدوخاهم بسحرك 
و جمالك .

سابعا : الولد بيحب البنت اللى بتحسسه برجولته و تحسسه
بنفسه
---------------------------

ايه ده ! .. ايه العضلات دى كلها .. دى احلى عضلات شفتها فى حياتى .
. يا سلام !! ايه الشياكة دى كلها . انت أشيك ولد شفته فى حياتى .
.(مش مهم هو لابس ايه . انبهرى و خلاص ) .
يا سلام !! انت تقاطيع وشك حلوه بشكل ( حتى لو كانت ملخبطه ) و طول 
مانتى قاعده اشكرى فيه خليه كده قاعد نافش ريشه . و فرحان بنفسه .

ثامنا : اتمحكى فيه ( الزقي له )خليكى دايما معاه
---------------------------

كل شويه كلميه فى التليفون بأى حجة
. قابليه فى كل حته يروحها . إعملى عليه كماشة . بحيث مايعرفش يفلفص 
منك و لا يشوفش غيرك ادامه . روحى له الشغل
اكبسى عليه مع السكرتيره .


تاسعا عددى مواهبك
---------------------------

اكلك لازم مظبوط
قوليله انا ملحى فى الاكل لا كتير ولا قليل وبعمل شاى سكر زياده . 
وبلون البيض المسلوق .

عاشرا رغم حبك الشديد للحريه والانطلاق
---------------------------

قوليله انت مالك وقتى وتفكيرى مش عارفه اعمل حاجه الا انى افكر فيك
مليت على ايامى شغلت لى الزمن

النتيـــــــــــجــة
لو الولد وقع فى دباديبك و قال عاوز يرتبط بيكى : اوعى تقولى ايوه ! 
لااااا .. اتقلى شوية . اعملى نفسك بتفكرى .. سهريه .. لوعيه .. 
بهدليه .. لكن ماتتقليش العيار ليطير منك .
لو الولد ما سألش فيك و لا عبرك . و لا أخد باله منك أصلا
يبقى بنت تانيه سبقتك ليه .

ملحوظة :
 كررى الخطوات من 1 - 10مع ولد تانى بعد جمع معلومات و عمل 
تحريات عنه و التأكد من انه فاضى . غير مرتبط .. و ربنا يوفقك​

وبالنجاح والتوفيق انشاء الله
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## red_pansy (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تحفه يامرمر :yahoo:*
*للدرجه دى الولاد خيبه قووووى ويضحك عليهم :beee:*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يباركك:yaka:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *تحفه يامرمر :yahoo:*
> *للدرجه دى الولاد خيبه قووووى ويضحك عليهم :beee:*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *ربنا يباركك:yaka:*​



هههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة بقى شفتى خايبين ازاى 
ويضحك عليهم بسرعة
ههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ​


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> *ايوة* بقى شفتى خايبين ازاى
> ويضحك عليهم بسرعة
> ...


*حد قلك انى هما مش بيفهمو ولا حتى غلابة دول من مشيتك قادرين يعرفوا قصة حياتك  *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع تحفة بجد يا مرمر دانتى مصيبة هههههههههههه عمالة تعلمى البنات و تسخنيهم و تخليهم يترسموا على الولاد الغلبانين هههههه بس علافكرة مش كل الولاد تتأثر من الكلام دة بقى معلش يعنى:beee::beee: ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع تحفة بجد يا مرمر دانتى مصيبة هههههههههههه عمالة تعلمى البنات و تسخنيهم و تخليهم يترسموا على الولاد الغلبانين هههههه بس علافكرة مش كل الولاد تتأثر من الكلام دة بقى معلش يعنى:beee::beee: ههههههههههههههه​



بقى انا مصيبة...:t32:
ماشى يا روكى ماااااااشى
هههههههههههههههه
وبعدين دى بتبقى معلومات مفيدة
وانا لو مسخنتش البنات عليكو 
مين اللى هيسخنهم يعنى
اسيبهم يضيعوا يعنى :kap:
ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا طبعا مش انا ذاك الرجل 
لالالالالالالالالالا بقى 
اشك ان فى ولد مش بيتأثر بالكلام ده
خلاص يا روكى متتكسفش اعتبيرنى اختك 
مش هقول لحد :new2:
هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك يا واد يا مخلص انت :yahoo:
ياااااااااخوفى
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



marmar_maroo قال:


> بقى انا مصيبة...:t32:
> ماشى يا روكى ماااااااشى
> هههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين دى بتبقى معلومات مفيدة
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لالالا نضيع احنا طبعا:act23:...........و بعدين احنا عيال مخلصة يعنى ما بنتاكلش اونطة و الكلام دة و يباكلش معانا ((شوفتى اللغة دى بقى و دى ان دلت فهى تدل على انك بتكلمى واد مصحصح مبيدحكش علية)) ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

استرى علية يا مرمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لالالا نضيع احنا طبعا:act23:...........و بعدين احنا عيال مخلصة يعنى ما بنتاكلش اونطة و الكلام دة و يباكلش معانا ((شوفتى اللغة دى بقى و دى ان دلت فهى تدل على انك بتكلمى واد مصحصح مبيدحكش علية)) ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> استرى علية يا مرمر ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة طبعا انتوا اللى تضيعوا
امال احنا يعنى
وبعدين ده مش ضياع دى تربية من اول وجديد
هههههههههههههههه
ياجاااااااااااااااااااااامد انت يا مصحصح
كلام فى سرك يعنى....
مبيتخفش الا من الاولاد المصحصحين دووووول
هههههههههههههههههه

يفضل مصحصح للنهاية لحد ماييجى كابوس يفوقه 
استر يارب على ولياناااااااا
اه صحيح وعلى روكى معانا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

يا ساتر كل دا لازم يتعمل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا على كدا البنت تطلع روحها على بالم ما  تعلق الولد 
يا سلام على الحريه والعزوبيه 
مفيش احلى منها هههههههههههههههههههههه
بلا تسبيل لا تنطيط يا ستي 
حلوة يا مرمر 
عقبال ما نشوفك جايبه العريس في ايدك بعد ما تكوني عملتي  كل الخطوات دي  بالتفصبل الممل وبادقان شديد :t33:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



فادية قال:


> يا ساتر كل دا لازم يتعمل
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دا على كدا البنت تطلع روحها على بالم ما  تعلق الولد
> يا سلام على الحريه والعزوبيه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا سلام على الحريه والعزوبيه 
مفيش احلى منها 
انا اقتنعت بجملتك دى يا فاديه 
ربنا هدااااااانى خلاص
هههههههههههههههههههه

واوعدك بردوا الواحد مش ضامن نفسه
اول ما انفذ الخطة دى وانجح فيها
انتى اول واحدة هتعرف
هههههههههههههههه

شكرا لكرورك الجميل يا فادية​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



ميرنا قال:


> *حد قلك انى هما مش بيفهمو ولا حتى غلابة دول من مشيتك قادرين يعرفوا قصة حياتك  *​



لالالالالالا يا ميرنا اختلف معاكى جدا 
ده فى مثل بيقول 
اقرب طريق لقلب الراجل معدته 
طيب ممكن تضحكى عليه بسندوتش فول 
هههههههههههههههههه
تقوليلى يعرفوكى من مشيتك 
نورتى الموضوع يا ميرنا ​


----------



## سيزار (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

هههههههههههههههههههههه مواضيعك جامده بشكل 
بس فى تعليق ممكن
بصى يا ستى السهوكه بتاعت البنات بتبان قوى ولو هو فعلا الواد بيحبها يعنى ودايب دوب اكيد ها يحس بيها قوى لانه معه ترمومتر الشوق والحب ولو حس فى حاجه مش مضبوطه بيقى شكل البنت اوووووووووو ما قولكيش هههههههههههه ( وحش قوى ) وبتتفقس يعنى ......... وعلى رأى المثل 
على وشك يبان يا نداغ اللبان 
كله بيبان يا ست الستات​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه مواضيعك جامده بشكل
> بس فى تعليق ممكن
> بصى يا ستى السهوكه بتاعت البنات بتبان قوى ولو هو فعلا الواد بيحبها يعنى ودايب دوب اكيد ها يحس بيها قوى لانه معه ترمومتر الشوق والحب ولو حس فى حاجه مش مضبوطه بيقى شكل البنت اوووووووووو ما قولكيش هههههههههههه ( وحش قوى ) وبتتفقس يعنى ......... وعلى رأى المثل
> على وشك يبان يا نداغ اللبان
> كله بيبان يا ست الستات​



ميرسى ليك ياسيزار 
فرحتنى يا شيخ فينك من زمان ههههههههههههه
ياجامد انت يا بتاع ترمومتر الشوق والحب 
طيب ماتبعتلى واحد اكيد هينفعنى ههههههههههههه
وهذا اعتراف من سيزار ان البنت لما بتحب بيبان عليها اووووى
ومعنى كلامه بردوا ان الولد بارد فى مشاعره
هييييييييييييييييي احنا اللى كسبنا بردوا ياسيزار
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على كلامك الجميل ونورت الموضوع 
عايزة الاقيك فى كل موضوع بقى هههههههه​


----------



## lovebjw (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

ههههههههههه
موضوع سكر بجد بس انا مش عايز ولا بنت بتسمع النصايح دى


----------



## سيزار (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

ماشى يا مرمر مش هزعلك ماشى ياستى هوريكى برضه ان الرجاله بتستحملكم لاخر وقت على الله يطمر فيكم .. بصى مسامحك على كلامك شوفتى بقى احنا طيبين قد ايه 

اشكرك بجد على كلامك ومشاركتك الجميله دى ميرسى ياست الكل .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههه
> موضوع سكر بجد بس انا مش عايز ولا بنت بتسمع النصايح دى



هههههههههههههههههههه
متسمعوش كلام عمكو lovebjw يا بنات 
ده عايز يضيعكم ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك يا lovebjw​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> ماشى يا مرمر مش هزعلك ماشى ياستى هوريكى برضه ان الرجاله بتستحملكم لاخر وقت على الله يطمر فيكم .. بصى مسامحك على كلامك شوفتى بقى احنا طيبين قد ايه
> 
> اشكرك بجد على كلامك ومشاركتك الجميله دى ميرسى ياست الكل .



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا سيزار 
الرجاله هى اللى بتستحملنا.... سامحه يارب 
ده شكله لسه مدخلش قفص الزوجية 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لكلامك ياطيب باشا​


----------



## fullaty (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

*انا ليه حساكى يا مرمر عايزة كل الرجاله تطفش من البنات بطريقتك دى و انتى تكوشى عليهم 
هههههههههه
يا سوسه شكلك بتعملى العكس علشان تكسبى رجاله انا فهماكى :t32:


وبصراحه انا بطريقتك دى مش محبوبه خالص لانى مش بعمل اى حاجه من النصايح دى ومش هعمل يا مرمر :smil12:
وياريت لو عملتى حاجه منها وجابت نتيجه قوليى 
 علشان برضه مش هسمع كلامك ههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *انا ليه حساكى يا مرمر عايزة كل الرجاله تطفش من البنات بطريقتك دى و انتى تكوشى عليهم
> هههههههههه
> يا سوسه شكلك بتعملى العكس علشان تكسبى رجاله انا فهماكى :t32:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
يااااااه يافيبى زعلتينى :t7:
وبعدين اكوش عليهم مين 
ماهما دلوقتى مرمين على الرصيف الكيلو بقرش
هههههههههههههههههه
مااااااشى يافيبى ليك يوم يا جميل 
ومش هقولك على النتيجة بقى :a63::a63:
ومفيش شكرا لمرورك يا عسل :w00t:​


----------



## merola (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة الولاد اتهذوا اوى فى الموضوع دا 
انا لو منهم مسكتشى 
انا بهدى النفوس بس يا جماعة *_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



merola قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> على فكرة الولاد اتهذوا اوى فى الموضوع دا
> انا لو منهم مسكتشى
> انا بهدى النفوس بس يا جماعة *_​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هدى النفوس يا ميرولا هدى :t32:
ربنااااا يقويكى ويستر عليا
ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## سيزار (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

بصى يا مرمر انتى والاخت فيبى ه حكيلك حكايه بسيطه جدا
الشاب يا ست الكل منك ليها بسيط قوى وجدا بمعنى ان الشاب بيحب فى البنت خفه الدم المضبوطه اى التى تكون حلوه ومش بزياده حلاوه يعنى معقوله 
وكمان بيحب ان البنت تكون مسئوله فى بيتها وليها راى واضح ونافذ البصيره 
وكمان تكون هاديه وصوتها ما يبقاش عالى مش صح خالص
وكمان مدركه ب الاحوال والظروووووووف المحيطه من اخبار وحوادث .. بأختصار ذات ثقافه عاليه او محدوده وليست منعدمه 
ويا ستى فوق كل دا البنت النصحه فعلا الى تكتشف نفسيه خاطبها وتحاول تحضنه ودوس على الحاجه الى بيحبها هى تقولهاله وبجد يبقى البنت دى ناصحه وبأختصار لفت الواد 
وفى النهايه تدبير ربنا فوق كل شىء اكيد 
ولعلمك يا مرمر مش غلط ولا عيب ولا حرام ان البنت لما تلاقى راجلها تكوش عليه انا بقولك كوشى وحوطى عليه عشان تسجنيه فى الاخر فى قفص الزوجيه المبارك بأيد الرب 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كتير ليكى يا مرمر على موضوعك وردودك الجميله للاعضاء والتى تحمل خفه الدم والزوق الرفيع ​


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

*علي فكره يا مرمر موضوع السهوكه بتاعه البت والحاجات دي راحت عليها الولاد دلوقتي بقوا مطقطقين ومقطعين السمكه ودليها ويفهموا البنت من نظره عينا ومش محتاجه ابدا تعمل كده لانها هتبان وتتفقس*
*وانتي عارفه البنت خيبه يبان عليها علي طول لو بتحب مش زي الولد جامد وقلبه بارد ومشاعره ممكن متبنش ابدا*
*ميرسي يا مرمر علي موضوعك يا ناصره البنات ومحرضاهم علي الولاد*
*بقولك يا مرمر عايزين في الخطه المستقبليه نخلي المنتدي بنات بس ونزحلق كل الولاد اللي فيه ونقعد احنا نتربع في المنتدي*​


----------



## سيزار (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



mero_engel قال:


> *علي فكره يا مرمر موضوع السهوكه بتاعه البت والحاجات دي راحت عليها الولاد دلوقتي بقوا مطقطقين ومقطعين السمكه ودليها ويفهموا البنت من نظره عينا ومش محتاجه ابدا تعمل كده لانها هتبان وتتفقس*
> *وانتي عارفه البنت خيبه يبان عليها علي طول لو بتحب مش زي الولد جامد وقلبه بارد ومشاعره ممكن متبنش ابدا*
> *ميرسي يا مرمر علي موضوعك يا ناصره البنات ومحرضاهم علي الولاد*
> *بقولك يا مرمر عايزين في الخطه المستقبليه نخلي المنتدي بنات بس ونزحلق كل الولاد اللي فيه ونقعد احنا نتربع في المنتدي*​



***************************
اخص عليكى كل دا تخطيط وتدبير لا غتيال الرجاله طيب ياختى ابقى امسكى سلاح بقى ودفعى عن بيتك وناسك واهلك وعايزك كمان تعرفى ان الراجل لما يرحل عن مراته بتبقى فريسه فى نظر الناس والمجتمع وعلى رأى المثل ضل راجل ولا حيطه 
وما تنسيش ان ربنا خلق حواء نظير معين لادم


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> ***************************
> اخص عليكى كل دا تخطيط وتدبير لا غتيال الرجاله طيب ياختى ابقى امسكى سلاح بقى ودفعى عن بيتك وناسك واهلك وعايزك كمان تعرفى ان الراجل لما يرحل عن مراته بتبقى فريسه فى نظر الناس والمجتمع وعلى رأى المثل ضل راجل ولا حيطه
> وما تنسيش ان ربنا خلق حواء نظير معين لادم


 
*'طبعا طبعا يا سيزر*
*الراجل ممتاز وعلي رايك ضل حيطه ولا ضل راجل*
*هههههههههههههه*
*عندك حق انه الست من غير راجل متقدرش تتدافع عن بيتها *
*طب ايه رايك بالبيت اللي بيبقي فيه راجل وبرضه ميقدرش يدافع عن بيته*​


----------



## سيزار (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

الراجل ممتاز وعلي رايك ضل حيطه ولا ضل راجل

انا مش هقدر ارد عليكى بصراحه ... عشان الغلطه الاملائيه دى عندك


----------



## gift (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

:beee:


----------



## girl of my lord (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

حلوة مرمر اسمعوا يابنات نصايح المرشده بتاعت المنتدي
بس قوليلي مرمر صح انتي مجربه الطريقه دي
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> بصى يا مرمر انتى والاخت فيبى ه حكيلك حكايه بسيطه جدا
> الشاب يا ست الكل منك ليها بسيط قوى وجدا بمعنى ان الشاب بيحب فى البنت خفه الدم المضبوطه اى التى تكون حلوه ومش بزياده حلاوه يعنى معقوله
> وكمان بيحب ان البنت تكون مسئوله فى بيتها وليها راى واضح ونافذ البصيره
> وكمان تكون هاديه وصوتها ما يبقاش عالى مش صح خالص
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
اسمعوا يا بنات نصيحة عمو سيزار 
ماشى يا سيزار هحوط عليه واسجنه انت تؤمر 
اوعدك لما الاقيه هههههههههههههه

ميرسى اوى يا سيزار على كلامك 
وربنا يوعدك باللى تكوش عليك يا سيزار يابنى
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



mero_engel قال:


> *علي فكره يا مرمر موضوع السهوكه بتاعه البت والحاجات دي راحت عليها الولاد دلوقتي بقوا مطقطقين ومقطعين السمكه ودليها ويفهموا البنت من نظره عينا ومش محتاجه ابدا تعمل كده لانها هتبان وتتفقس*
> *وانتي عارفه البنت خيبه يبان عليها علي طول لو بتحب مش زي الولد جامد وقلبه بارد ومشاعره ممكن متبنش ابدا*
> *ميرسي يا مرمر علي موضوعك يا ناصره البنات ومحرضاهم علي الولاد*
> *بقولك يا مرمر عايزين في الخطه المستقبليه نخلي المنتدي بنات بس ونزحلق كل الولاد اللي فيه ونقعد احنا نتربع في المنتدي*​



مانا بقول زيك كده يا ميرو 
وسيزار كمان قاااااااال ان البنت بيبان عليها اوى فى مشاعرها :yahoo:
والولد بطبيعته بارد فى مشاعره :a63:
وبعدين هو سيزار اختار كلمة السهوكة علشان يدارى الموضوع 
بس على مييييييين :yahoo: هههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكى يا ميرو 
وانشاء الله أوعدك بأننا نتربع فى الحياة كلها وليس المنتدى فقط
بس مش وعد أكيد يعنى ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك يا ميرو ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



dolly قال:


> حلوة مرمر اسمعوا يابنات نصايح المرشده بتاعت المنتدي
> بس قوليلي مرمر صح انتي مجربه الطريقه دي
> ههههههههههههههههه



اااااااااااى خدمة يا دوللى 
لا ياختى وحياتك لسه 
وبعدين انا اقدر اجرب من غير ماقولك يا دوللى :smi411:
ده انتى حبيبتى leasantr

ميرسى لمرورك ياعسل ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## سيزار (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

*ايه رايك يا ست مرمر فى الحكمه الى بتقووووووووووول  على فهم الاستاذ بهاء سلطان ( الواد قلبه بيوجعه .......................... الى اخره ) 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واثبتها الاخ الكريم حكيم اذا مكنتش انت ( ...................... مين ها .....................) 

اكملوا والنتيجه الاسبوع الجاى *


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه انت مشكلة يا مرمر بجد موضوع رائع بس للاسف احنا مش بالسزاجة ديه عشان الحجات ديه تمشي علينا بس انا عرفك بتحبي الهزار بس بجد موضوع اكثر من رائه علي فكرة ده يعتبر فرع من فروع الشعر (الشعر الهذلي الواقعي) يلا مستنين ديوانك الجديد بجد انا مش بتريق ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> *ايه رايك يا ست مرمر فى الحكمه الى بتقووووووووووول  على فهم الاستاذ بهاء سلطان ( الواد قلبه بيوجعه .......................... الى اخره )
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> واثبتها الاخ الكريم حكيم اذا مكنتش انت ( ...................... مين ها .....................)
> 
> اكملوا والنتيجه الاسبوع الجاى *



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقنى حكمة ماشية مع الموضوع تمام 
بس هو لسه ملقاش حد يدلعه لحد دلوقتى 
لا بجد زعلتينى عليه ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليك يا سيزار :t32:
وانا مستنية النتيجة اهووو :wub::wub:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



الملك العقرب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه انت مشكلة يا مرمر بجد موضوع رائع بس للاسف احنا مش بالسزاجة ديه عشان الحجات ديه تمشي علينا بس انا عرفك بتحبي الهزار بس بجد موضوع اكثر من رائه علي فكرة ده يعتبر فرع من فروع الشعر (الشعر الهذلي الواقعي) يلا مستنين ديوانك الجديد بجد انا مش بتريق ربنا معاكي*​



ميرسى ليك الملك العقرب وعلى كلامك الجميل 
بس انتوا بقى بالسزاجة دى وأكتر كمان 
يابنى فى مثل بيقول أقرب طريق لقلب الراجل معدته 
فى أكتر من كده سذاجة 
يعنى أخرك معايا انشاء الله سندوتش فول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا فعلا بحب الهزار جداااااا 
بس الموضوع ده بقى بجد مش هزار 
ههههههههههههههههه
اوعدك قبل طرح ديوانى السوق انشاء الله هبتعولك انت 
هههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى ليك الملك العقرب وعلى كلامك الجميل
> 
> بس انتوا بقى بالسزاجة دى وأكتر كمان
> يابنى فى مثل بيقول أقرب طريق لقلب الراجل معدته
> ...


ديه غلاسة بقي ماشي يا ستي انا اخري معاكي ساندوتش فول طب قولي سوسيس ولا همبرجر بس جد صدقيني الي يفتكر كدا منكم يبقي هو الس ساذج بجد حكية الاكل ديه كنت ذمان صدقيني مارو الحكاية دلواتي بقة تفاهم و صلا و تواصل بس في حلات منكم بتفكر البطريقة ديه و دول احنا نعرف نتعامل معاهم كويس المهم انت خليكي في حالك ههههههههههههههه ربنا يبركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ديه غلاسة بقي ماشي يا ستي انا اخري معاكي ساندوتش فول طب قولي سوسيس ولا همبرجر بس جد صدقيني الي يفتكر كدا منكم يبقي هو الس ساذج بجد حكية الاكل ديه كنت ذمان صدقيني مارو الحكاية دلواتي بقة تفاهم و صلا و تواصل بس في حلات منكم بتفكر البطريقة ديه و دول احنا نعرف نتعامل معاهم كويس المهم انت خليكي في حالك ههههههههههههههه ربنا يبركك



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ياااااااااااه كل ده علشان سندوتش الفول 
خلاص يا سيدى نخليها طعمية هههههههههههههههه
ايه ده كمان بتقولى خليكى فى حالك :act31:
ماشى ماشى
علمونى فى الكنيسة أقول ربنا يسامحك
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليك يا عقرب 
بس تصدق شكله اسم على مسمى 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

ياملك انت بتكلم مع مين بس دى شكلها وخده كورس ازاى تتعامل مع الرجاله الى بشنبات ايه رايك بقى نهدى الموضوع يا ملك ونقووووووووووووووول ان احنا غلبانين قووووووووووى وطيبين قوى ونتأسف ونخروج بهدوء ولا مين شاف ولا مين درى 
موافقنى 
خلى بالك يا ملك الكلام دا بينى وبينك 
وابقى سلاملى على الرجاله يا ملك :smil13:


----------



## shamiran (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



سيزار قال:


> ياملك انت بتكلم مع مين بس دى شكلها وخده كورس ازاى تتعامل مع الرجاله الى بشنبات ايه رايك بقى نهدى الموضوع يا ملك ونقووووووووووووووول ان احنا غلبانين قووووووووووى وطيبين قوى ونتأسف ونخروج بهدوء ولا مين شاف ولا مين درى
> موافقنى
> خلى بالك يا ملك الكلام دا بينى وبينك
> وابقى سلاملى على الرجاله يا ملك :smil13:



ههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين بقى ياعم سيزار 
انت جاى تهدى النفوس ولا ايه 
وبعدين انا ولا واخدة كورس ولا حاجة 
يابنى الحقيقة تملى بتألم ههههههههههههههه
عذراك يا سيزار  معلش نصيبك بقى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ماشى يا غلبان ويا طيب ويا..... 
متنساش تسلملى معاك بردوا على الرجاله لما تلاقيهم
وابقى سلملى على الملك معاك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا سيزار يا مولعها انت ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



shamiran قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ميرسى ياجميل على المرور 
ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## christ my lord (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

*لا ما الكلام دة راح علية خلاص احنا بنفهمها وهى طايرة :t33:*
*والموضوع تحفة بجد .. وكل مواضيعك بصراحة .. دمها خفيف جدااااااا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



يوساب قال:


> *لا ما الكلام دة راح علية خلاص احنا بنفهمها وهى طايرة :t33:*
> *والموضوع تحفة بجد .. وكل مواضيعك بصراحة .. دمها خفيف جدااااااا*​



دى شهادة اعتز بيها يا يوساب بجد
وميرسى لمرورك وكلامك الحلو ده 
اللى هيخلينى معلقكش على اول جملة فى كلامك 
هههههههههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## qwertyuiop_4now (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

جامد  جدا  



بس مفيش أرشادات لينا احنا
بقى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



qwertyuiop_4now قال:


> جامد  جدا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا لمرورك يا ريمون ونورت الموضوع 
أجيبلك ياعم لو عايز بس تقريبا جبت لكم قبل كده ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

هههههههههههههههههههه
دول الشباب طلعوا تافهين اوى على كده
ميرسى للموضوع يا مرمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

ميرسى لمرورك يافيبى ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

هههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

ميرسى لمرورك يا فراشة ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## shamiran (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

ميرسى لمرورك يا shamiran ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## I_don't_care (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*




> إعملى عليه كماشة



هههههههههه  حلوه  اووى  دى  .....ناقص  تقولى  اعمله  مقلب  حراميه 

دا  موضوع  يودى  فى  داهيه  هههههههههه

بس  بجد  جميل  جداااااااا  .........شكرا


----------



## christin (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

*ياسلااام علي النصايح الهامه
انا مش عارفه من غيرك كنا عملنا ايه
ميرسي ياقمر*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



I_don't_care قال:


> هههههههههه  حلوه  اووى  دى  .....ناقص  تقولى  اعمله  مقلب  حراميه
> 
> دا  موضوع  يودى  فى  داهيه  هههههههههه
> 
> بس  بجد  جميل  جداااااااا  .........شكرا



ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا متقلقش مش هيودى فى داهية 
جرب انت بس... وأكيد هتدعيلى 
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



christin قال:


> *ياسلااام علي النصايح الهامه
> انا مش عارفه من غيرك كنا عملنا ايه
> ميرسي ياقمر*



هههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة أؤمر انت بس يا جميل 
وشكرا لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

*+ مش كل الكلام ده صحيح طبعا لانى عاوزة افهمك ببساطة شديدة ان الولد مبيحترمش البنات المدلوقة دى  ؛وعلى قد ما فى ناس بتدور على البنات اللى انتى بتتكلمى عنهم فى برضو شباب بيدورو على البنات المحترمين لكن كلامك ده معناه ان البنت لازم تتجوز الولد اللى هى حطت عينها عليه بس انتى لو تفكرى شويه هتلاقى انها كدة بتنزل نفسها من نظرو جامد وهو كمان مش هيحترمها...*
*عارفة يا مارو انتى لو رجعتى للكتاب المقدس هتلاقى ان فى كلام كتير اوى عن البنات اللى المفروض ان اى شاب يختارهم فعلا زى سفر الامثال اصحاح 31 عدد 30 واللى بيقول : -*
*+" وأما المرأة المتقية الرب فهى تمدح "+  وبرضو عن ملابس المرأة المسيحية فالكتاب المقدس ذكر ده فى رسالة بطرس الرسول الاولى الاصحاح 3 عدد 4*
*+" كذلك النساء يزين ذواتهم بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل لا بضفائر او بذهب او بلالئ او ملابس كثيرة الثمن بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله بأعمال صالحة "+ ومتنسيش ان ربنا يوم مفكر يختار العدرا ام للسيد المسيح +" فنظر الى اتضاع امته "+   (لو48:1 ) "+ والاهم من الكلام اللى فات ده كلو الكلام اللى اتذكر فى سفر اشعياء الاصحاح الثالث من عدد 16 الى عدد 26 +" وقال الرب من اجل ان بنات صهيون يتشامخن ويمشين ممدودات الاعناق وغامزات بعيونهن وخاطرات فى مشيهن ويشخشخن بأرجلهن؛ يصلع السيد هامة بنات صهيون ويعرى الرب عورتهن وينزع السيد فى ذلك اليوم زينة الخلاخيل والضفائر والاهلة والحلق والاساور والبراقع والاساور والسلاسل والمناطق وحناجر الشمامات والاحراز والخواتم وخزائم الانف الثياب المزخرفة والعطف والاردية والاكياس والمرائى والقمصان والعمائم والأزر فيكون عوض الطيب عفونة وعوض المنطقة حبل وعوض الجدائل قرعة وعوض الديباج زنار مسح وعوض الجمال كى رجالك يسقطون بالسيف وابطالك فى الحرب فتئن وتنوح ابوابها وهى فارغة تجلس على الارض "+ وياريت متزعليش منى خالص لان خلاف الراى لايفسد للود قضية وانا كان لازم الفت نظرك لان بنات المسيح لازم يكونوا دايما مختلفين عن اى حد تانى +" ان كان العالم كله ضدى فأنا ضد العالم "+*
*ربنا يكون معاكى...اذكرينى دايما فى صلواتك*


----------



## Ramzi (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

ايه البلاوي دي يا مرمر
دنتوا طلعتوا نصابات و بكاشات و و و و 

انا لما قريت الموضوع فكرت اني هلاقي صور بنات جميلات و لا حاجة مفيدة

يالله ... خيرها بغيرها ...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

ميرسى لمرورك يا ماريان ونورتى الموضوع
وعلى فكرة ده موضوع ترفيهى مش أكتر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



Ramzi قال:


> ايه البلاوي دي يا مرمر
> دنتوا طلعتوا نصابات و بكاشات و و و و
> 
> انا لما قريت الموضوع فكرت اني هلاقي صور بنات جميلات و لا حاجة مفيدة
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
يا سيدى لو عايز صور جميلات نجيب لك 
متزعلش نفسك انت بس 
أؤمر انت بس يا رمزى ولو عايز عروسة اجيبلك ههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

ههههههههههههههههههه 

منكم نستفيد يا مرمورة ​


----------



## حبة الخردل (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

والنتيجه هتكون زياده عدد العوانس ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## elnegmelaswad (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*

الرب مع الشباب 
موضوع رائع


----------



## مراد نشات (3 يونيو 2008)

على فكرة فيه بنات بتعمل كده فعلا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> منكم نستفيد يا مرمورة ​



ااااااااااى خدمة يا فيبى اؤمرى يا عسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



حبة الخردل قال:


> والنتيجه هتكون زياده عدد العوانس ههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههه لا طبعا مش للدرجة :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



elnegmelaswad قال:


> الرب مع الشباب
> موضوع رائع



الرب مع الشباب والبنات لا يعنى :t9:

يا ساتر عليكم ربنا يكووووون فى عونا :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



مراد نشات قال:


> على فكرة فيه بنات بتعمل كده فعلا



ماهما لازم يعملوا كده..

مش انتوا بتحبوهم كده :t30::t30: هههههه​


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

اوكى يا مرمر يا قمر

ميرســـــــــــــى اوىى

ولكن ممكن نعرف البنات بتحب اية فى الاولاد 

وبعدين فين البنات اللى انتى بتكلمى عنهم دول

دلوقتى الولد منا لما يكلم بنت بيكتشف انة البنت بالنسبالها 

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## monmooon (21 يوليو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* *موضوهك جادم جداُ بس اوعو حد من الولاد يقرا الموضوع بس بجد روعه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: دى البنات اللى بتحبها الشباب...أتعلموا يا بنات*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> اوكى يا مرمر يا قمر
> 
> ميرســـــــــــــى اوىى
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه حلوة اوى الجلمة دى 



> دلوقتى الولد منا لما يكلم بنت بيكتشف انة البنت بالنسبالها​



وهو المطلوب اثباته 30:30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

monmooon قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* *موضوهك جادم جداُ بس اوعو حد من الولاد يقرا الموضوع بس بجد روعه​*



*هههههههه حاضر يا مونمون 

محدش يقراااااااه زيك كده :hlp:

نورت الموضوع يااااااد 30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

تحفه يا مرمر
لا نصايح فى الجون هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايه الكلام الحلو ده يامرمر  دى معلومات مهمه للبنت ولازم نعمل بيها  بس محتاجه مجهود جامد شكرا ليكى على هذه المعلومات*


----------



## monygirl (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة الكلام جامد اوى دة معنى كدة ان الولاد دول تفهين اوى للدرجة دى انهم يفكروا كدة ! انا عايزة الكلام الى انتى كتباة جميل اوى ولو عندك نصايح تانية ابقى قدميها  هههههههههههههههه ميرسى ليكى


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2008)

عارفه انا لو فى بنت عملتلى زى مانتى بتقولى انا ممكن اموتها وارميها ى بير واغطى عليها امل ايه يا بوى العرج الصعيدى طلع هعهعهع
بجد موضوع جميل بس ياريت البنات تاخد بالها علشان مش كل واحد تدلق عليه احسن تنتهى بمصيبه
هعهعهعه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> تحفه يا مرمر
> لا نصايح فى الجون هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ااااااااى خدمة ياكوكى 30:*​


----------

